
MapCrunch: It’s Chatroulette Meets Google Street View - charlief
http://www.mapcrunch.com/
======
hkuo
If you explained this concept to me, I would probably have been "meh". But I
atually found it incredibly enjoyable! It's like the new tech version of the
old spin the globe and stop it by pressing your finger on it to see where your
finger lands. Fantastic! I would love if this were somehow self-playing,
rotating the view automatically and loading a new view every minute. edit:
derp, there is! Love it! I'm going to make this my new screensaver.

------
biggitybones
My initial reaction was indifference - but it's amazing how many remote places
Google has street view for. After 4-5 turns I saw remote country roads in
Europe, Georgia, a path in Antarctica, etc.

It's a fun little mash-up.

------
metamemetics
Wow, google streetview has reached Antartica.

Truly amazing site, lots of beautiful countryside from learning Taiwain isn't
one giant city to seeing houses built on steep slopes in rural Italy.

------
rue
I thought Google blurred out all genitals in Street View?

